# Newbie Show Goat questions



## jonboyyy (May 1, 2014)

Ok, My sons project for next year will arrive today or tomorrow. He is getting a Boer Wethered that is already weaned. So im guessing its already a couple of moths old.
We already have a pen put up and a small enclosure to provide it shelter. The pen is 30x30 with a 4x8 shelter. and it is totally surrounded by shade to help in the Texas heat this summer.
We already have a Pygmy wether that we have as a pet and to keep the briars and shrubs chopped down so we have a little knowledge to having a goat. But not a show goat.
I know we need to feed it show feed BUT what else do we need to feed it?
Do we need to feed it hay? If so what kind?
What about minerals?
What about alfalfa pellets?
Our pygmy we always have regular hay available in its pen and feed it allstock pellets a few times a week but we also let it out a few times a week to browse off the briars and shrubs.
Do we need to let the show goat browse too?
or do we need to keep it on a all feed/hay diet?
Thanks again for any input. 
I will post pics of our new family member as soon as we get him.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think it depends on what you are willing to do, and how picky you want to be.
You said 'next' year, but I am assuming this summer?

My kids don't get into the fancy side of showing, some of the things just seem really crazy, and well, it takes away from the whole point of raising a 'market animal.'
With that said, my kids wethers share a decent sized day time pen with 2 young bucks that are going to be shown <3 wethers, 2 bucks>. They are all about the same age. We give a little hay in 1 feeder, mostly for the bucks, but the wethers always get some. They also have nice grass if they want to graze.
Night time pen is dirt, and has a 12'x7' shelter attached to the front of the barn. They get a little bit of hay, again 1 feeder, mostly for the bucks.
IMO avoid alfalfa hay for males, grass hay is better for them.

We don't feed show feed. We feed a 16% medicated pelleted feed. We pretty much feed them as much as they want 2x a day, although we usually leave a little feed in the feeder for them to have through the night. 
We also use loose mineral, and it's important to make sure they have fresh, clean water. We use smaller buckets, that away they are easier to clean, rinse and refill.

I don't know if I'd let him browse too much, you don't want a big grass/browse/hay belly, but I certainly would let him enjoy himself a little bit now and then, just don't let him endulge himself on it 

IMO it just seems I don't know... unhealthy to have a goat on grain/hay only. I really do feel being a ruminant, they need to be able to have grass or browse every day, again just not too much. A lot of people may say no hay, but again, it's supposed to be good for goats, and helps balance things in their rumen 

Exercise as much as you can but don't over do it. My kids walk their goats at least 4-5 times a week, they walk them on an adjustable halter/lead with a snap at the end <Jeffers.com has them for about $3.95 they are great>, then they work with them on their show collar.


----------



## jonboyyy (May 1, 2014)

Actually "next year" means around October we will be showing.
He will get the goat and raise it and train it over the summer to be ready to show in October.
From what I've read we should feed him around 3% of his weight a day split up into 2-3 feelings per day.

I'm guessing i can go to the local tractor supply and find the minerals and any other things we might need.
Do we add the minerals to the feed or give it separately?

yeah clean water is a must. In fact I told my son that, during the summer it is best if he waters him 2x a day atleast. 

And he is planning to exercise him everyday. Do we need to put a halter on him now? Or should we start with a leash then halter?

About the hay...you said just regular hay? Do we need to keep a supply of hay at all times or just a handful a day?



jonboyyy


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OIC, I'm in KY, so the kids are starting to show their wethers now. They'll show at dept of ag shows, county fairs, and the goal this year is to go to the State Fair in mid August. They don't have show stopping Grand Champion goats, but they breed/raise their own and have done well with them, and had so much fun.

That sounds accurate for the feed, just adjust it as you feel the need - if he is looking thin, give him more, getting too chunky, back off 

Tractor Supply should have everything you need. They have good goat mineral, I think it's sold in 8lb. bags for $10 or less. 
They have the adjustable nylon halters, not sure how much they are.
This is what my kids use:
http://www.jefferspet.com/poly-rope-sheep-halter/camid/LIV/cp/0040089/cn/33083/

Those are NICE, we love having the clip on the end, and they work very well. We use them on all our goats, and past bucks we've owned. They are cheap @ $3.95 each, but well worth it, as they are strong and made to last. We still have the first 3 we bought around 3 years ago. I honestly think those are better to start them out on than dog collars, but that's just my opinion 

As for hay, I'd just get a couple of bales if it were me. The way we do it here is after they've had their grain, then we give a little hay. At that point they are usually not very hungry, so they don't dig into the hay the way they would if they were hungry.


----------



## jonboyyy (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the info..



jonboyyy


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Your welcome, I hope that helps. 

BTW, I forgot to mention, we put the loose minerals in a bucket and leave it out for them 24/7. I wouldn't fill it up, but put about 1/2 a cup at a time depending on how much he eats. Some don't eat much, some will eat it like candy.


----------



## jonboyyy (May 1, 2014)

Ughhhh..if it isn't one thing its another.
Well the show goat was suppose to picked up yesterday BUT the AG teacher said it will be atleast saturday now because he went and got 9 goats and all but one has coccidiosis.
He told my son they are treating all of them and should be ready this weekend.
Should I still take him to a vet within the next couple of weeks to be checked out?


jonboyyy


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry the goat is not well  Cocci is very common problem for a lot of people. 
If the Ag teacher is taking care of them and knows goats, then I'd think you wouldn't need to take the goat to the vet. I'd make sure to see and inspect the goat before bringing it home. Make sure it looks healthy, has good eyelid color as well. If you get concerned and want to check for worms/cocci, then take a fecal sample to your vet and make sure they check for both worms and cocci. Otherwise you shouldn't need a vet unless the goat gets sick.
One thing that 'might' help prevent it is make sure you get a medicated goat feed.
We always feed medicated feed, it doesn't stop cocci, but it can definitely help prevent it from becoming an issue.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Our show goats are fed purina impulse show feed and its a GREAT feed to bulk your goats and gain alot of muscle! We don't give them hay very often but they get fed rolled oats as replacement because it doesnt give as a big a gut. We walk ours everyday just about and the days we don't we make them drag milk jugs filled partially with water so it helps them gain muscle! We also put your feed bucket up high so they have to stand on their hind legs. We do let ours graze since they don't get hay and we let them run around out of the pen in a larger area so they can have fun running around. Hope that helps!


----------



## jonboyyy (May 1, 2014)

Thanks...
Yeah the AG teacher recommended Purina Impulse.
Yeah I can remember someone telling me to put the feed bucket up high so they have to use their leg muscles in order to eat.
When you tie the water jugs on them how do you do that?
I guessing you weight them down or are they dragging the jugs around.



jonboyyy


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

We use a dog harnes with ropes tied to the jug dragged behind them. Its a cheap way to gain muscle. I do it all the time but just make sure you start with a little amount of water at first.


----------



## jonboyyy (May 1, 2014)

Finally!!! We got our goat!!
But we was expecting a wether but we got a doe instead.
She seems small compared to the other goats that was at the AG barn.
I haven't weight her yet but I'm guessing she weights maybe 20lbs.
She was born in mid April so she isn't quite 2 months old yet.
We HAVE got to get her up to 60lbs by the middle of October.
We bought the Purina Impulse show feed and was told by the AG teacher to feed her a coffee can and a half every day and she should make weight.
Thats atleast 10lbs a month she needs to gain. 
It's got me kinda worried.
I paid $350 for her and she better make the weight minimum or this will be all a waste of time and money.


jonboyyy


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Dont worry we had a show doe last year that was born at about the same time urs was and we pushed her weight and she ended up getting 3rd at the state fair which is even better than my january babies did!


----------

